
Redesign: From PHP/MySQL to Node/MongoDB Stack - digitalmaster
http://josebrowne.com/open/php-mysql-to-node-mongo-single-page-app
======
bjxrn
The article's title is "Redesign: From PHP/MySQL to Node/MongoDB Stack". And
isn't about going from PHP/MySQL to Node/MongoDB at all. Instead it's mostly
about putting together a one page app sort of thing, rather than putting
everything together server side.

~~~
meritt
Yeah, it's simply linkbait. It could just as easily be called "A blog where I
try out new technologies!"

------
angrow
Finally, it's official: Node is the new PHP.

~~~
captainmuon
We'll probably be complaining about the horrible legacy Node.js applications
created by scores of mediocre JS developers in a few years, like we do with
PHP now.

The classic discourse is: "PHP is not a bad language, it was just designed
with one specific purpose in mind and then grew organically. Of course there
is some ballast now... Oh well, OK it _is_ a bad language. But the real
problem is that it's too easy - everybody thinks they are an elite developer
because they can code a bit PHP."

VB -> PHP -> JS ?

~~~
camus2
PHP is robust enough to create webpages and scripts, that's what it was
designed for.

I think nobody is claiming "they are an elite developer because they can code
a bit PHP" , that's what you said.

It would be far more interesting to talk about what you use and how , rather
than bashing PHP.

------
captainmuon
Looks very nice, and the fact that it changes the URL when you click on a link
is awesome. I didn't even know that was possible now. I wonder if the server
delivers a different page for different URLs (for search engines / older
browsers).

Also it feels very snappy, but I wonder how it works under less favorable
conditions (slow computer or connection).

~~~
mikelbring
You can change the URL live by using pushState[1].

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Guide/API/DOM/M...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Guide/API/DOM/Manipulating_the_browser_history)

------
kbar13
the modal is slightly annoying, sorry :|

~~~
apricot13
Also pocket doesn't know what on earth its dealing with, clearly works though
so thats something. Not tested read it later.

------
keypusher
Cool, a 404.

------
hawkharris
Got a 404.

